# HORRIBLE FISHING ACCIDENT



## Captain Ahab (Dec 1, 2008)

HORRIBLE FISHING ACCIDENT
Lost a Good Man


Sunday November 30. 2008 - Jim and myself drove to Montauk, NY (the very tip of Long Island and fabled fishing grounds) to meet Marty McMillan ("Ironwoodtuna")and his 16 year old son Cody. Plan was to meet at the boat around 6 a.m. and then head out for blackfish, sea bass and stripers. We arrived early that morning; getting to the boat before 5 a.m. Jim had been in contact with Marty via email and a few short phone calls all week and Marty’s instructions were to call him when we got close. Well, we found the boat right away and it appeared that Marty was sleeping on board. We waited until around 5:30 a.m. and then I made Jim call and wake Marty up. 

This was teh 1st time that either Jim or I had met Marty or Cody. I did exchange some PM's with Marty through TinBoats asking about Montauk fishing - Marty then invited Jim and I to fish with him.

Marty answered and soon thereafter popped out of the cabin with a smile and hearty handshake for us both. His son Cody followed and gave us a warm greeting as well. Marty then explained he fished the two days prior (Friday and Saturday) and was catching lots of Blackfish, Sea Bass and Stripers. He said the Stripers were so easy that you could only fish for a short while before everyone caught their limit. Jim and I were excited.

After we watched Marty and Cody tie rigs on the rods and prepare the boat we took a short ride to grab breakfast sandwiches. Returning to the boat Marty gave us a brief safety drill showing us where the life vests, survival suits, life raft and EPIRBs where located. Marty then started his powerful diesel engine and cast off. We headed past Montauk Point Lighthouse under steely gray skies into a light chop. With the cabin door shut the engine was a distant rumble and we shared fishing stories with Marty and Cody. I was excited to fish in this wonderful aluminum boat - completely custom and well set up. Marty regaled us with stories of fishing with Tred Barta (the TV show guy) and told us that he filmed four shows with Tred. 

Marty then explained that he received a great report yesterday from a neighbor boat that there were big Blackfish, Sea Bass and some Cod on a wreck called the Appletree. It was an 18 mile jog out from the inlet and on the fast boat we would be there in about 30 minutes or so. We arrived to find a 2-3 foot sea and East Northeast winds about 10 mph. Marty set the anchor and showed us how he liked to fish with the green crabs he had on board for bait. We were not quite on the wreck but almost immediately Jim hauls up a jumbo bergall – into the fish box that goes. 

During the whole process of setting the anchor and retrieving the anchor Jim and myself stayed out of the way – Marty was instructing Cody on what he wanted done and told us to just stay clear. For the most part I just stayed on the far side of the deck and Jim stayed in the cabin to allow Marty and Cody plenty of room.

While we were fishing Marty kept asking Cody what the bottom felt like and whether we were on sand or structure. Cody said sand so he pulled anchor and made several attempts to reposition the boat over the wreck – each time Marty could not get it where he wanted. After about 45 minutes of this Marty made the call to move to a new spot about 5 miles closer to Montauk – and area called the Southwest Ledge. 

The 1918 U.S Coast Guard Pilot Book describes the Southwest ledge as a: _rocky area 31/2 miles west-southwest of Block Island marked with a spar buoy and a bell buoy. Depths there are 4 to 41/2 fathoms (24 feet to a depth of over 10 fathoms (60 feet). _

After a brief steam we reached the Southwest Ledge and Marty deploys the anchor. Initially the anchor did not hold but it then caught and we started fishing. Again, he asks Cody about the bottom and Cody replies ‘sand.” Jim and Cody both hook small bergalls. I get a few taps but no hook ups. 

Marty then says he wants to move the boat and re-anchor over better structure. He begins the process of retrieving the anchor. He was using an anchor ball to free the anchor. When you do this you are retrieving the anchor from the aft quarter of the boat – not the bow. The anchor line is deployed from the bow with the anchor ball on a slide. When you want to pull anchor you simply run the boat past the anchor point causing the anchor to reverse and the anchor ball then lifts the anchor to the surface using the momentum of the boat to pull the anchor line through the slide on the anchor ball. The anchor line is being pulled along side the boat from bow to stern - once the anchor is up Marty or Cody would just retrieve the line (standing in the rear of the boat) with the anchor floating under the anchor ball. 

This time, when Marty attempted to use the anchor ball to lift the anchor it did not work. He ran the boat past the anchor but the anchor held fast and the anchor ball submerged. We then noticed a lobster pot marker about 50 yards from the boat and Marty told us that the anchor was caught in the pot lines. He tried pulling it with the boat from a number of angles and then told Cody to pull as much slack out of the anchor line as he could. Marty would run the boat up the line and Cody would pull slack and retie to the port side amidships cleat. 

As he was pulling slack Cody would pile the anchor line on the port side of the cockpit. (On this boat the anchor locker was in the stern of the boat). Marty kept running up the line and Cody would pull as much slack as he could. The anchor would not come up. After about 45 minutes Marty directed Cody to take the helm and he tied the anchor off to the stern cleat. 

By this time the boat was pretty tight to the anchor line which was running out the port side because Marty had grabbed the line from the stern. Also, there is a pile of line on the port side where Marty is standing. Marty direct Cody to pull forward and to the left (port). Cody begins maneuvering the boat and Marty releases the line from the cleat and begins heaving on the line to get more line into the boat. 

I turn away and hear Marty make a sharp “ummph” sound. As I turn back I see Marty go over the port side aft and he is immediately about 20 to 30 yards from the boat next to the anchor ball. I scream “man overboard” several times. I then scream for Jim or Cody to get the throwable (life ring) and I grab that and toss it toward where I last saw Marty. 

Marty and the anchor ball are not visible. In a matter of a few second Marty went down. I run into the helm and grab the radio and punch the red channel 16 button. I call out “mayday mayday mayday” three times and then call out “we need assistance.” Cody starts screaming “get my dad, get my dad” and leaves the helm. Because Marty was still not visible and grab the wheel and bring the boat towards where we last saw him – at this time I was under the belief that Marty grabbed the anchor ball but with his heavy clothes he was unable to maintain buoyancy. I told Cody and Jim to get a boat hook and if we can spot him to grab for him with that. I hear Cody scream” I cannot lift him and run to the stern to see Jim hook Marty’s jacket – but there is no Marty in the jacket – if must have pulled off.

Cody runs to the helm and attempt to move the boat back to where he saw Marty - as he reverses the propeller wraps in the anchor line stalling the engine. I tell him to get on the radio and respond to the Coast Guard with our position. He grabs the transmitter and starts screaming “My dad is in the water” over the radio so, in my calmest voice I can manage again say “Cody, you need to give the name of the vessel and our GPS location. Keep your mouth away from the transmitter so they can understand you.” Cody stares at me for a second and then is a super calm voice, does exactly what I tell him to do. He then relays that his father is overboard and under water.

There is another boat a few hundred yards to our stern and I scream “get a flare.” Jim and I are both standing on the stern of the boat waving our arms and screaming – the other boat must not have understood because they were still fishing. Jim finally finds the flares and I tell him to shoot the flare gun at the other boat to get there attention. He fires off 4 or 5 shots and I take a hand held flare and ignite that. Jim then ignites a second hand held flare and we finally get the other boat’s attention.

That boat pulls anchor and heads towards us. Cody is screaming at them to get his dad, get his dad. I yell out that we have a man overboard we are unsure of his exact location. That captain motors around us looking. We are disabled with the anchor line in our props and the anchor still stuck on the lobster pots.

Cody then yells that his dad is caught in the anchor line. I get the other boat to use there gaffs to lift the anchor line and have them pull it over a stern cleat to hold it up. I tell the captain to motor away from our stern so as to lift the line - they gun the engine and about 100 yards out manage to pull the line up with the anchor ball. We can see the crew at the stern and they lift Marty up and began trying to free him from the line. We are all screaming for them to just cut the line - which they finally do. We contact the Coast Guard an inform them that Marty is out of the water on board the other vessel – and ask them to send help. The other boat motors up to our stern and I scream at them to head for the Coast Guard at top speed – we cannot do anything we are disabled. The Captain hears me and motors off towards Montauk harbor. 

We are still disabled and Cody is in shock – he is still functioning but flips between hysterics and a weird calm. I tell him we need to clear off the deck – stow all the fishing rods and other crap so that we can get help. I also order Jim and Cody to put on their life vests. I get Cody into a life vest immediately and then assist Jim who is having problems - the life vest is too small for him. After much tugging and pulling I get the vest on Jim and strap him in. I then don a life vest and we get back to clearing the gear. I also contact the Coast Guard and remind them that we are completely disabled and need assistance – they respond by telling us a boat is on the way.

The weather is now getting worse – wind has picked up dramatically and the waves are building, Cody is back and forth between trying to clear the propeller, putting away gear and calling out on the radio. I get him to change frequencies at least so we could monitor channel 16 with one radio and still find out about a tow or rescue ship on the other channel. 

The Coast Guard is initially unable to give us an ETA on a rescue ship so I start the process of getting Jim and Cody into survival suits. Cody is resistant to this saying the boat is not going to sink. I have my fears and was very concerned that things could get much worse for us. As I am trying to squeeze Jim into his survival suit we finally hear the Coast Guard tell us that their ship has a 10 minute ETA to our location. I make the decision that we would be able to survive for that short a time if the ship did go down without a suit (and because we just could not get Jim into the suit any way) so we stop working on the suits.

About 10 minutes later we start hearing an engine but cannot get a visual on the Coast Guard due to the now heavy rain and sleet. We spot a ship a few minutes a later and I get out on the deck with a flare to make sure they could see us. The ship arrives and the Coast Guard tells us that they have another ship on the way to take us off the boat. They were going to tow our boat once the second Coast Guard vessel took us off.

I tell Cody that he is going off 1st, then Jim and I would follow once they were safe on the Coast Guard boat. The 2nd Coast guard boat arrives and we are all safely put on board.

During the entire time we are waiting on our disabled boat, Cody kept his head and listened to my instructions. He calmly put the fishing gear away in the proper place and assisted with the life gear. My idea was to keep him as busy as possible because we could see he was very close to hysterics and we were still in a tight spot. I figured that he could not think if he had to do stuff so I tried my best to get him working. He did everything he needed to do as did Jim.

After reflection it became clear that Marty was tangled in the anchor line well below the surface. By constantly taking slack out of the line he was lifting the anchor and the lobster pots – so the whole mess was off the bottom when he became ensnared. The line connecting the lobster pots acted like a giant rubber band – stretching up from the ocean floor from the point where the anchor was caught – Marty was lifting everything up with the boat and when he got tangled it just pulled him and the anchor ball under the water. By the time we got him out of the water he had been submerged at least 5 to 10 minutes. He shot straight down and never resurfaced as he was pulled by the heavy string of lobster pots.

You can see what I mean in the illustration – the lobster pots are off the bottom and the anchor is caught on the line holding the pots together. 







Once we got back to the Coast Guard station (and the ride back was nasty – the Coast Guard boat had waves break right over it) they took out statements and told Cody that his father was dead. He was crying as was Jim and I was in complete shock. It was a horrible situation and one that will haunt Jim and me forever.

Jim will likely add some more details


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 1, 2008)

Some of you might read some newspaper articles - they are inaccurate. Specifically, he was not deploying the anchor when this happened


----------



## Jim (Dec 1, 2008)

This is definitely the worst thing that has ever happened to me. This was the first time I have ever "met" Captain Ahab too. 

Ahab,
You kept Cody and myself inline and focused. There were a couple of times in this ordeal that Captain had to raise his voice and make us refocus. Thank you! :beer:


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 1, 2008)

My God what a horrible, horrible ordeal for you to have gone through. I am so very saddened about the loss of your new friend and so gratefull that the three of you are all safe now. What a tragic experience to suffer though. I wish you all the best as you continue to recover from this terribly sad accident.


----------



## Codeman (Dec 1, 2008)

:shock: Dear God you guys are in our prayers. I can not imagine going through something like that.


----------



## btk (Dec 1, 2008)

My God, Dave. I'm so sorry to hear about this. My prayers go out to young Cody and his family. I hope they will be okay. What a horrible tradgedy. I'm glad you were there and managed to keep everyone together, but this one really hit home for me. Things can happen so incredibly fast out there, and it's almost impossible to be prepared for every possibility, but we all need to keep these things in mind whenever we're anywhere near the water or a boat.
Brent


----------



## russ010 (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow. I can't even fathom what it was like being on that boat helpless. I've been in combat several times, so I kinda know the feeling, but it really hits home when you have to keep everyone's wits about them, even your own, especially when you have his bravest follower on board. Words can never show the remorse that is due, but if any of you guys need ANYTHING, please don't hesitate to contact me... even if you just need someone to talk to, I'm available 24-7. 

I pray that Cody will be able to overcome this ordeal, as the rest of his family, but he's going to need our support and prayers. 

Cody became a man that day, and I can only imagine the hurt going through his young heart as he see his fearless leader become helpless against God's creation. 

Capt - you definitely showed your "military" bearing out there, even though you were hurting as much as they were. You saved more lives than you are aware of.

Jim - I feel for ya man, I really do.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 1, 2008)

There is a memorium for Marty on this website https://www.aluminumalloyboats.com/. 

Cody did a post on another forum: it can be found here: https://www.noreast.com/discussion/ViewTopic.cfm?topic_ID=120880&page=3 -- after reading it, I'm beginning to think it's not Cody talking...

Here is the news report: https://www.nydailynews.com/ny_loca...dad_marty_mcmillan_dies_in_fishing_horro.html


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 1, 2008)

My heart aches for the McMillan family and you guys as well, i know if something like that were to happen to me it would haunt me for a long time. Please If you guys need anything and I can help don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## Mossy535 (Dec 1, 2008)

I can't find words adequate at this time, so I'll just say my prayers go out to everyone touched by this tragedy. [-o< 

Mark


----------



## hengstthomas (Dec 1, 2008)

Takes a lot to make me cry but this is truely one of them times .. God Bless you Cody and Thank God you 3 are alive and well . May God take Marty home .
Dave thanks so much for keeping your head .


----------



## Nickk (Dec 1, 2008)

R.I.P.

damn, that's just horrible. My heart goes out to the family and friends.


----------



## bcritch (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow what a horrible ordeal. I don't know what to say other than my thoughts and prayers are with you guys and especially Cody and his family.

Way to stay calm and collective Captain. You definitely kept a bad situation from becoming much worse.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 1, 2008)

I am at a complete loss for words.

My prayers and condolences go out to the family.


----------



## DahFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

I'll send prayers out to Marty and his family. Dave and Jim, I can only hope that I would react half as well as you did. My prayers are also with you guys.


----------



## G3_Guy (Dec 1, 2008)

Guys, words could never do this tragedy justice... May God keep both of you and the entire McMillan family. Prayers sent out for each of you!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 1, 2008)

Man, thats horrible. Everyone is in my prayers.


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 1, 2008)

What an awful tragedy !!! My heart goes out to Cody and his family. Their loss is incomprehensible. I have no words that can adequately express my thoughts. 

Dave, I know now why I always felt comfortable with you on the water.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm speechless. That was such a horrible event. I am very sorry. Everyone is in my prayers. [-o<


----------



## slim357 (Dec 1, 2008)

Im at a loss for words, thats just awful. I cant imagine being in that situation, and hope im never faced with it. My prayers and condolences to everyone involved.


----------



## hengstthomas (Dec 1, 2008)

russ010 said:


> Cody did a post on another forum: it can be found here: https://www.noreast.com/discussion/ViewTopic.cfm?topic_ID=120880&page=3 -- after reading it, I'm beginning to think it's not Cody talking...


I think you are right .. Much different from Capt's account of events .


----------



## Jim (Dec 1, 2008)

hengstthomas said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > Cody did a post on another forum: it can be found here: https://www.noreast.com/discussion/ViewTopic.cfm?topic_ID=120880&page=3 -- after reading it, I'm beginning to think it's not Cody talking...
> ...



Cody was in shock, you could clearly see it in the way he was moving and acting.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Dec 1, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about what Cody posted. He is a young man with a whole lot of hurt and anger right now and absolutely no way to deal with it. My prayers go out to Cody and his family for this loss and for you two who had to witness this horrible accident.


----------



## MARINE0341 (Dec 1, 2008)

I dont know what to say... im speechless... 

My prayers go out to Cody and his Family, and also to Capt. Ahab and Jim. 

if you guys need anything let me know...


----------



## Zum (Dec 1, 2008)

I couldn't beleive what I was reading.
I have know words that can help.
My condolences to everyone involved.


----------



## captclay (Dec 1, 2008)

Prayers going out to all involved.


----------



## BLK fisher (Dec 1, 2008)

My condolences. You guys are in our prayers. [-o<


----------



## Leibs16 (Dec 1, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with Cody and his family.


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 1, 2008)

This is awful, my thoughts and prayers are with Cody. I could not imagine such a horrible accident.


----------



## paulk (Dec 1, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers to all of you especially Cody and his family.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 1, 2008)

OMG, I cant believe what I just read, my condolances go out to Cody and his family.

Capt. you kept a level head and I'm sure your knowledge of seamanship kept things from getting worse, Thank-you for that.

Mr. Jim, When things settle down a bit I;m sure Cody will realize how lucky he was to have your guys on board, I'm not going to pretend that I know what yous went through but that has to be the most horrible feeling in the world.

Thank goodness the Coastguard responded in a reasonable amount of time, being adrift with the weather worsening and seas rising, well, thank God nothing else happened, you guys are in my prayers and if there is anything I can do please let me know.


----------



## SMDave (Dec 1, 2008)

I am at a loss of words... I do not think any words could express the feelings I have for Cody right now, and the things you had to experience and see. "I'm sorry" just doesn't feel adequate enough for me... Will be keeping all of you guys in my prayers, especially Cody.


----------



## BlueWaterLED (Dec 1, 2008)

I am glad you guys are okay and it sounds to me like things could have been even worse if the Captain had not kept a level head. [-o<


----------



## Pinball (Dec 1, 2008)

Jim & Capt, Glad you are both alright and very sorry for what you both have been through. My question is, what can we do, as a group, to help this family and show our respect? Seems like we all would like to do a little something just to show we care. [-o<


----------



## KMixson (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that. It is extremely hard to lose someone so suddenly that was in such good shape. It is going to take a while to to get over the situation, for all involved. I am glad Capt. kept his wits and managed to keep things from getting worse. Keeping Cody busy was probably the best thing to do, with all that was going on. It is a good thing he was not alone with his father when that happened or it could have been much worse. Hysterics can play havoc with your mind. 

Thoughts and prayers to all involved.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 2, 2008)

What a tragic thing. The loss of someone when unexpected can be very traumatic. To couple that with being right there and being unable to save them is nearly beyond comprehension. My prayers go out to Cody and his family and to both you Dave and Jim. Do not try to keep this bottled up. If you need to vent or talk feel free to contact me. I'm a good listener.


----------



## baptistpreach (Dec 2, 2008)

Such a tragic story. My prayers are with the family... Hang in there.


----------



## Jim (Dec 2, 2008)

I want to thank everyone who PM'd or emailed me. Great to see that we can still turn to people in time of crappy situations. You guys are the best! :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 2, 2008)

Jim said:


> I want to thank everyone who PM'd or emailed me. Great to see that we can still turn to people in time of crappy situations. You guys are the best! :beer:



Same for me - you people are great


----------



## russ010 (Dec 2, 2008)

we're only as great as our leaders. :beer:


----------



## bcritch (Dec 2, 2008)

I like the idea of doing something for Cody & the family. Any ideas??????

Collect some money for a donation from TinBoats?


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 2, 2008)

What can you say at a time like this, I can pray for Cody and his family. Ahab & Jim you guys are in my prayers as well. 

My heart yells out for you all [-o<


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 2, 2008)

russ010 said:


> we're only as great as our leaders. :beer:




True =D>


----------



## Bubba (Dec 2, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with all of you guys, including Cody. I couldn't even imagine going through something like that. And Glad you were there Capt' to take charge and keep things under control when this happened. Again, All you guys will be in my thoughts.


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 2, 2008)

That is horrible. I am very sorry to hear about such, but it is a good thing that all 3 of y'all kept your heads screwed on straight, or we could be reading about more than just Marty.


----------



## Alphawolf (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't visit on here much, only when Jim needs some clarification or needs a hand in fixing stuff php wise. Anyway, Jim had emailed me the story from the paper and I can not possibly imagine what Cody, Jim and Cap'n Ahab were going through.

This also hits pretty close to home as I live in the Long Island Sound area (CT shoreline to be exact) and am an avid boater myself...not so much fishing, but just the same.

Jim, if you want to set up a donation thing for the McMillan family you know how to get in touch with me. I would be more than happy to assist in setting up a memorial donation site or something on the interweb for you and your tinboaters. Let me know please.

Sincerest condolences to the family.


----------



## xmytruck (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow I am so sorry I don't even have words that describe how I feel. I was going to go on this trip with Jim..

X


----------



## Victor Coar (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear of this tragedy... [-o<


----------



## mr.fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I can't even begin to imagine something like that happening, yet alone watching such a tradegy unfold the way it did. Not much of a religous person, but my thoughts go out to Cody, and his family. Also have to give credit to both Dave and Jim for handling such a devastating situation the way you guys did. This is just another reason for everyone to take a minute, and be very thankfull of how precious life really is [-o<


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Dec 2, 2008)

good that you kept your cool capt. prayers sent for you all


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 2, 2008)

Haven't been on-line the past few days to do any any reading due to family stuff going on here, and just saw the post. I'm always at a loss for words at times like this, and offer my condolences and prayers.


----------



## BlueWaterLED (Dec 2, 2008)

I reread the post and I am also at a loss for the right words. What a terrible tragedy! When you read something like this it is easy to seperate yourself from the situation but in this case you are brought much closer because of the people involved. You are forced to put yourself in the situation and realize how awful it really was. You also realize how valueable a cool head can be, but wonder how anyone can compose themselves in a situation like that.


----------



## whj812 (Dec 2, 2008)

OMG this is the worst thing I think Ive ever heard of... very very sad.. I dont even know what to say. Thoughts are with Cody and the rest of his family. Jim and Ahab stay strong too!!! Times like these really test you. Sorry to hear this has happened.


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2008)

I sent a flower arrangement to the Funeral Home from the members of TinBoats.net.


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 3, 2008)

Jim said:


> I sent a flower arrangement to the Funeral Home from the members of TinBoats.net.



Appropriate and tasteful. That's the best thing you could have done Jim. This has to be a very awkward situation for Marty's family as well as for you and Dave. It's probably better that you don't inject yourself into this just now, but wait on the sidelines if they want to reach out to you and/or Dave.


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 3, 2008)

DocWatson said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I sent a flower arrangement to the Funeral Home from the members of TinBoats.net.
> ...



Totally agree with Doc.... good advice.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 3, 2008)

Your a class act Mr. Jim. =D>


----------



## RnRCircus (Dec 4, 2008)

Dave, I am even more saddened by this tragedy reading your detailed account than I was when you called me. While no one ever wants to hear of such a tragedy, thankfully _you_ were on board. Your seamanship has always been top notch and you sure kept your head together. It's always been a privilege to head to sea with a mariner such as yourself whether or not you were the captain of the boat. 

I am proud to call you friend.


----------



## Gamefisher (Dec 4, 2008)

What a terrible tragedy. My condolences to the family and to Jim and David for having to experience it.

Matt Spiece


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 13, 2010)

Last night I just watched an episode with Marty and Tred Barta and it made me think of this story.....SAD SAD Day.


----------



## switchback (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh my God.....just saw this thread... Sooooooooo sorry to hear this. What a horrible tragedy. Prayers for everyone. I can't imagine what each of you are going thru.


----------



## Brine (Feb 13, 2010)

Apparently I joined TinBoats about a month after this happened, and never read the thread.

and like some of the members stated back then...I'm at a loss for words.

Not possible for events like this to heal quickly. Prayers go out to everyone involved. [-o<


----------



## jigster60 (Feb 14, 2010)

May God console your hearts and minds ........................JIGGY


----------



## river_wolf (Feb 14, 2010)

I am sorry that I missed this thread when it was posted. I am truly sorry about this situation. My prayers go out to you all.


----------



## dougdad (Feb 15, 2010)

river_wolf said:


> I am sorry that I missed this thread when it was posted. I am truly sorry about this situation. My prayers go out to you all.




Mine also! I am speechless.


----------



## Johnny5 (Feb 18, 2010)

That is a horrible story that my father has lived, My grandfather fell out of his small row boat and drowned on the roanoke river near halifax when my dad was 16, Its kind of sorreal that i fish for rock fish and american shad in the same place he died. Reading that really made me think about that a little bit-Every year i go in march to chase the same fish he died trying to catch


----------

